# Help! Truetech HTIB, No sound from speakers.



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone....I am new....and confused. Am a retired person with some knowledge of putting electronics together....but not this time.

I have a cheap Truetech home theater and have had it for 2 1/2 years. It was doing fine....a friend of mine who is no longer around set it up.

I moved two weeks ago (just across the street) and carried the speakers across the street. Another person set it up and could not figure out the directions. He must have done something right, because two speakers work. He insists he put the other 3 in the same way, but why, all of a sudden would the other 3 not work? 

I can't afford to hire someone to put it together and I tried reading the directions myself, but too confusing.

Any suggestions? Does anyone think just unattaching the speakers and reattaching would "break" them?

Thanks so much for any help you can give to this old lady! :wits-end:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi thaddy, welcome to the Shack.

I am thinking it may be just a button on the front of the main receiver that is selected wrong. Can you give me the exact model number of the theater system and I will have a look on the internet to see if I can find some pictures and instructions and help you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, that would be great Tony.....I just don't understand this system, even though I hooked everything else up...TV, VCR, computer, etc. This system just blows my mind!

It is a Trutech....TDVD66048. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, I cant seem to find anything about that unit at all. 

On the remote control is there any buttons labeled "effect" on off or "surround" on off? Does the main unit have any buttons on it possibly hidden behind a flap on the front?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually, I am looking at the way he connected it, and he has it connected to my cable TV box.....don't think that is right....am going to have to sit down and try to do it all over again......this is going to take some time.....just don't see why it should be connected to cable box. The last time it was, I think, just connected from the TV directly to the home theater box....then I would put the TV input on Auxiliary....and it would work.....I HATE THIS!!!:hissyfit:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

thaddypuss said:


> Actually, I am looking at the way he connected it, and he has it connected to my cable TV box.....don't think that is right....am going to have to sit down and try to do it all over again......this is going to take some time.....just don't see why it should be connected to cable box. The last time it was, I think, just connected from the TV directly to the home theater box....then I would put the TV input on Auxiliary....and it would work.....I HATE THIS!!!:hissyfit:


Can you describe how (cables from/to, etc.) and what is connected to the system (TV, VCR, cable, etc.)??? ...It also could be that something is not setup properly ....

Try swapping the speakers that don't work with the ones that work to be sure they're fine.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I does sound like a setting on the receiver isn't right. Also, make sure that the audio out of the cable box is correctly connected to the receiver. The receiver must be set to accept the correct signal from the cable box. The surround settings can be incorrectly set. Maybe some pics of the back of the receiver and how you have connected it my help. Have fun, Dennis


----------

